# V.P. Guitars 8 string custom baritone



## Valdolopezz (Nov 6, 2011)

My new V.P Guitars baritone from Russian luthier Vadim Pashin. It was built specially for my Roland/Boss clinics, and soon we gonna install some graph-tech midi saddles to use with GK 55 synthesizer. 
Vadim Pashin also built guitar for Vildhjarta's vocalist and i liked to work with him a lot) I really fond of effortless transition from 7 to 8 and from 25'5" scale to 27"

Vladimir Krylov custom 8 string

Body: Alder
Neck: 3pc Wenge, Maple
Fingerboard: Ebony
Construction: Set - Neck
Scale: 27"
Tuners: Hipshot
Bridge: Hipshot
Fret: 27
Neck Pick Up: Lundgren Single Coil
Bridge Pick Up: BareKnuckle Aftermath
Control: 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 5 way toggle switch
Color: Mat Natural Dark Brown

FRONT




BACK




And its really small, you can compare it with me)))))))))))


----------



## JamesM (Nov 6, 2011)

Dat neck.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks awesome, but wouldn't there be some serious neck dive?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 6, 2011)

Dat everything!!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 6, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Looks awesome, but wouldn't there be some serious neck dive?



Based on the strap button placement, I'm going to say no. The top horn is pretty well past what is likely its center of mass.


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Seriously, there is no any neck dive, because of the long horn)


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that thing a lot!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2011)

That shape looks great, nice score!


----------



## TimSE (Nov 6, 2011)

Shit me!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 6, 2011)

Like it! Compact and quite original. 

EDIT: Seriously, it's the second time the OP is Russian and this AdChoice nonsense shoves a "Russian Brides" type ad at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 6, 2011)

congrats, 
does the midi stuff work with an 8 string? and how?


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 6, 2011)

&#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;. 
I love everything about it


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 7, 2011)

Thx )))))



Tobi said:


> congrats,
> does the midi stuff work with an 8 string? and how?



I bought ghost midi saddles from graph - tech for each string, and i had to connect it with hub installed inside the guitar. It works much better than gk3 or other midi pickups, because of the piezo in each saddle. I checked youtube once and find a guy who did it with his 8 string, it inspired me. By the way, it can also sounds like an acoustic guitar)


----------



## Tobi (Nov 7, 2011)

thats awesome, I didnt think that the GR55 unit would work with more than 6 strings... But if the software is capable of using more than 6 strings thats definantly something I need to invest into  
Do the Midi altered tunings work with it?


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> thats awesome, I didnt think that the GR55 unit would work with more than 6 strings... But if the software is capable of using more than 6 strings thats definantly something I need to invest into
> Do the Midi altered tunings work with it?



I actually didnt try) But i think altered tunings will be able only for 6 strings, 7 and 8 will sound as they are. In fact, gr 55 got settings only for 6 strings, but i try to use it more as a converter to work with VST synths and pianos) Hope someday they'll fix it. In my case low strings got heavy riffs function, i use GR for pad/strings stuff. May be Axon can, but i need extra money to afford it))))


----------



## Gitte (Nov 7, 2011)

shitsøn;2733796 said:


> I like that thing a lot!









same thing with me.. i fell in love with it the moment i saw it.. and normaly i'm more the classic shape kinda guy..


----------



## XEN (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn sexy! I love when non traditional shapes still look classy as hell.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 7, 2011)

looks like a monster


----------



## Miijk (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I'm in love...


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 7, 2011)

At first it looks like a bass, but I really dig the shape anyway!

Hmmmm.. 8 string with a singlecoil.. interesting..


----------



## kruneh (Nov 7, 2011)

That is sweet! 
Great specs too!


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2011)

Kissy face.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 7, 2011)

This thing is definitely growing on me.


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 7, 2011)

Gitte said:


> same thing with me.. i fell in love with it the moment i saw it.. and normaly i'm more the classic shape kinda guy..



*)))) Its Sasha Krylov, my fellow musician and namesake )))))


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2011)

Steinberg Thumb?  That's a pretty nice looking 8!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Nov 7, 2011)

videos please!


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope to make several tests with video soon)


----------



## Seventary (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks cool!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 8, 2011)

great body shape, plus a sc neck?
do want


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 22, 2011)

Vid's just arrived. few tracks from Boss demonstration. Its a kind of a fusion/prog stuff, but soon i'll try to record some metal stuff with 8 string) they took sound from cam, to avoid cheating))


----------



## craigny (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## crg123 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just curious, whats that attached to your headstock in those videos??


----------



## avenger (Nov 22, 2011)

the camera i assume


----------



## Valdolopezz (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a Go Pro camera, filming neck playing)


----------



## Valdolopezz (Sep 4, 2012)

Tested it with Axe Fx 2


----------

